# I have a family of four pigeons living with me. Help!



## tintinhaddock (Mar 14, 2005)

I live on the 13th floor of a high rise building. In mid-January I came back from a short holday to find a pigeon nesting in a planter on my balcony. The two eggs have since hatched and I now have a family of four pigeons living there. 

Does anybody have any idea how much longer will they stay? They are not a problem, but I'm having difficulty caring for the tree that's in the planter they've made their home. I don't like to frighten them, but as it gets warmer (which in Houston is now) I want to use the balcony more. I don't feel able to while my 'guests' are present.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

Thank you for your tolerance. The baby pigeons usually leave the nest 35 days after hatching so they should just about be on their way now. They might return to roost at night.

You will have to make certain that they don't incubate any more eggs. Often the hen will start another brood before the first one has left the nest. If this happens you must replace the eggs with plastic ones otherwise you will be raising a flock.

John is accustomed to having some pigeons nest on his balcony and to deterring others from joining them. He will be able to advise you on how to look after your tree and enjoy your balcony despite feathered lodgers.


Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

I started off with a pair and one offspring, several years ago. They had nested behind my European fan palm tub in winter. Not being pigeon-aware, I had (at first) no idea how good they were at producing small pigeons  Of course, I encouraged them by providing food and water and making the place as sheltered from British weather as possible. Food tended to attract more pigeons, particularly as I was only on the 2nd floor and more readily seen by the local flock. They stayed around 18 months before one went missing and the other moved on.

Now, I have another pair. I allow them to stay, but (apart from one I missed) I have replaced every clutch of eggs with imitation ones, and I'm not around to feed them too regularly. I have a couple more who just roost each night, which I don't mind, but I remove the first sign of a nest being built by any other pigeons soon as I see it, and ensure there are no hidden spots where a pair can sneak in a nest. Of course, I don't use the balcony much.

Yours would have been sitting the eggs about 18 days or so prior to hatching. Then, as Cynthia says, they fledge after 35 days from there, but the parents may start another round of eggs part was through that time. Pigeons do not generally tolerate previous young around the nest if they can fly, once they have more eggs.

If the young are able to fly then, if there are no other eggs, it would be feasible to put some netting round the vulnerable part of the planter. Just making access difficult, and/or regular human presence on the balcony would generally be a deterrent. Maybe moving the planter around a bit would confuse them, too. Unless pigeons become used to co-existing with people at very close quarters in a relatively confined space, their 'routine' is disrupted.In that situation, they should soon decide it is easier to go find somewhere else.

If you see a second lot of eggs, it would be a time span as I've mentioned above before they are done with.

Pigeon 'fertilizer' is rich in nitrogen and can be beneficial to green plants, but too much concentration such as a family of pooping pigeons are likely to provide  would be something of an overdose over a period.

John (UK)


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*it is a blessing and a curse*

i like their coo, soft and relaxing, at least enjoy that while they are there. the plastic egg trick works well, they will soon realize the eggs are infertile and leave them behind, also, put feed elsewhere around the property, to attract them sonewhere else, and may be you have a neighbour that would want them instead, ask around. i know i would love to take them if i lived in yr building. that is forsure!

feralpigeonlover
ps. i have a hard enough time luring my feral flock to my house to [email protected]


----------

